# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  WhatsApp ввел полное сквозное шифрование

## Tcinet

Мессенджер WhatsApp объявил о существенном укреплении безопасности. Со вчерашнего дня в нем вводится полное сквозное шифрование данных. Ранее эта защита была доступна лишь для пользователей WhatsApp на платформе Android, теперь же она распространяется и на iOS, Windows Phone и Blackberry OS. Шифрованию подлежит весь контент, которым обмениваются пользователи, включая групповые чаты, вложенные в сообщения файлы, голосовые заметки и вызовы.

Механизмы шифрования используют протоколы Signal, применяемые в одноименном мессенджере, который считается одним из самых безопасных на сегодняшний день. Полное сквозное шифрование означает, что никакая информация пользователей не расшифровывается и вообще не хранится на промежуточных серверах. Эта новость едва ли обрадует правоохранительные органы и спецслужбы. WhatsApp попросту не сможет раскрыть никакие пользовательские данные, даже если этого потребует суд. Ранее подобную защиту для своих пользователей уже ввели Apple и Google.

Полное сквозное шифрование является опцией, активированной по умолчанию, а потому не требует никаких дополнительных действий. Однако оно реализовано в новой версии WhatsApp, поэтому пользователям следует обновить свою версию приложения.

----------

